# Which caliber for next build?



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I have a savage short action that is not being used. To pass the time from spring until hunting season, I like to build a rifle and see how well I can get it to shoot. I am planning on ordering a suppressor for this build and will probably do some pdog hunting with it, but mostly it will be for punching paper and for the kids to practice shooting for fall hunts. Needs to be short action and be low to moderate recoil. Not opposed to a wildcat, but must be able to have it made by major barrel makers like shilen or criterion, buy dies, and be able to get or easily form good brass like lapua or norma. Accuracy is the name of the game and expect something in the .25-.35moa accuracy range. Already have builds in the 17 hornet, 204 ruger, 6x45 (6mmx223 Rem), 243 win, 260 rem, 6.5 creedmoor, 7mm-08, or 338 fed.

Thinking about something in 22 cal like a 22 rem bench rest, 22ppc, or 22-250, but open to others as well and thought about the 17 rem. Any newer cartridges or oldies that are overlooked that you guys think I should consider that do something that the above cartridges don't?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

.22. Grendel!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd pick something you can readily get components for.

You dont have alot of "gaps" in your current caliber coverage... maybe you need a hot-rod or two: 25-06 / 257WBY or maybe a 22-250. 22-250 fits your accuracy requirement. Try to get a barrel with a faster twist to get into those lovely sierra .224" 65gr SPs.

*Edit: ooops, just saw you said it needs to be short action, that negates the 25's. So 22-250  I absolutely love that caliber. I have it in a "red pad" Ruger #1V.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

220 Swift AI

Or even a 250-3000 Savage

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

6PPC!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a 22BR tight neck built on a Remington 700 ADL action with a single shot follower, 2 ounce trigger, Hart barrel, Mc Millan stock and a 6.5-20 Leupold I could sell. Have hand dies, Sinclair press, brass, bullets for it also. Also a Remington 700 Classic in 250 Savage.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

A dialed in .222 would be a ton of fun. I have a .222 that isn't that accurate and it is pure fun to shoot- kids really like it too. You could even go the .222mag route and load it up or down. Still, the .222 in sub .5 moa- that would be incredible. 

I also like the 22-250 if you want more of a race car.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Packout said:


> A dialed in .222 would be a ton of fun. I have a .222 that isn't that accurate and it is pure fun to shoot- kids really like it too. You could even go the .222mag route and load it up or down. Still, the .222 in sub .5 moa- that would be incredible.
> 
> I also like the 22-250 if you want more of a race car.


The 222 was the darling of the bench rest crowd for quite a while, until the PPC came on scene. I have one out of Remington's custom shop, sporter weight, very nice, ~.75" gun, maybe less. Pushes a 50 grain bullet at about 3200FPS, I've killed prairie dogs out to 425 yards. If paper is the goal it would be a nice choice, easy on barrels, very mild recoil, etc. Probably the wrong bolt head for his action, though. If you go 250-300 I have a bunch of brass, just Remington, nothing fancy.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Do a google search on 20 Practical. Awsome cartridge and brass is basically free. Wildcat that performs same as the .204 Ruger. Easy process to make the brass . 4000-4200 ft/sec. No recoil and hits like a freight train.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Do a google search on 20 Practical. Awsome cartridge and brass is basically free. Wildcat that performs same as the .204 Ruger. Easy process to make the brass . 4000-4200 ft/sec. No recoil and hits like a freight train.


makes me realize that I don’t know when the last time was that I shot my .204


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

What, you need to get out brother !


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Side note. You didn't mention the caliber the rifle is currently. Your bolt face size will determine the calibers you can convert to.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Side note. You didn't mention the caliber the rifle is currently. Your bolt face size will determine the calibers you can convert to.


It is a .473", which gives the edge to the 22-250, 22br. That 22 grendel is interesting for sure, very similar load data to the 22br. A suppressed 222 would have almost no recoil, but still enough to get out there at 300+ yards which is appealing. Had a couple suggestions for 250 savage which I find interesting as it seems I can always find brass and bullets for the 25 cal, even in lean times. Right now I am leaning towards a 22BR, 250 Savage, or 222 rem. I have shot a 20 practical and it was crazy accurate, but my current 204 is shooting lights out with 39gr sbks and it just seems redundant.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

toasty said:


> It is a .473", which gives the edge to the 22-250, 22br. That 22 grendel is interesting for sure, very similar load data to the 22br. A suppressed 222 would have almost no recoil, but still enough to get out there at 300+ yards which is appealing. Had a couple suggestions for 250 savage which I find interesting as it seems I can always find brass and bullets for the 25 cal, even in lean times. Right now I am leaning towards a 22BR, 250 Savage, or 222 rem. I have shot a 20 practical and it was crazy accurate, but my current 204 is shooting lights out with 39gr sbks and it just seems redundant.


The 22BR is a winner, way better than a 22-250. I have the tight neck reamer for it. It's great because you work only the neck, and that very little. A thousandth or so of neck tension and a couple of thou release. You can shoot all day with 5 or 10 cases, just take a small press, hand dies, a powder thrower and you're good. Very cool, I just don't hate pdogs anymore.

I've shot the 250 Savage at prairie dogs with the 75gr HP. Not as good for that as the 222 Rem or 22BR. Nice round for antelope, but the others are better for varmints.


----------



## Stickboy2 (Sep 6, 2019)

6 GT or 6 dasher. 6 dasher being my preference.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup. Larger bolt face . So thats a no to the smaller 20's. I;ve heard some good things about the Dashers mentioned above. Have fun on your search and choice. Check out Northland Shooters Suggly for a variety of barrels in multiple chamberings. I can testify to the accuracy of the Shilen Select Match grade barrels.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Yup. Larger bolt face . So thats a no to the smaller 20's. I;ve heard some good things about the Dashers mentioned above. Have fun on your search and choice. Check out Northland Shooters Suggly for a variety of barrels in multiple chamberings. I can testify to the accuracy of the Shilen Select Match grade barrels.


I will be ordering this barrel from Jim, they are great to work with. I have a criterion and I like it better than the Shilen I have because it doesn't foul as fast and cleans up much easier. Both are very accurate, but my Xcaliber in 6x45 is my most accurate barrel and regularly shooting .25moa out to 400 yards. I can only get the 22BR in a Shilen. They offer the 22BR in .246" and .248". Which one is the Lapua/Norma?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

toasty said:


> I will be ordering this barrel from Jim, they are great to work with. I have a criterion and I like it better than the Shilen I have because it doesn't foul as fast and cleans up much easier. Both are very accurate, but my Xcaliber in 6x45 is my most accurate barrel and regularly shooting .25moa out to 400 yards. I can only get the 22BR in a Shilen. They offer the 22BR in .246" and .248". Which one is the Lapua/Norma?


I don't play with the 22BR. To big of a caliber for us.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

22-250 for me. Mine is a ruger#1.


----------



## 67015 (Jan 29, 2021)

25-243AI, my buddy in lehi has a reamer for one! I just built 2 27-260AI rifles.


----------

